# Live Plant Suggestions?



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Looking for live plant suggestions for my 10 gal. betta tank. I have LED lighting. I'd prefer suggestions are:
- Able to be ordered on Amazon (preferably with Prime lol)
- Reasonable price
- Not attached to a coconut 
- Mostly clean plant (ordered a moss thingy attached to coconut and it made a mess :/)
- Not moss (not looking for moss right now lol)
- Small or large, doesn't matter
- Can thrive with gravel substrate
- A betta can swim through and swish through and be dramatic through 

Thanks! I'd really appreciate it. I'm hesitant to order online because I'm wary of what I'll get. So if possible, please post a link of something you've ordered that you were very pleased with. Thanks again!

I was planning on doing silk plants, but after looking around, most of the reviews scare me away from buying them. Don't want to risk hurting the little guy's beautiful fins. Besides, real plants are gorgeous.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm thinking Amazon Sword or Anubias??


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Search the forums for Aquarium Plants Factory. They offer members 10% off each order.

I'd go with Anubias (tie to rocks/driftwood) Anarchis, Waters Sprite, Soft Hornwort, Cabomba (will shed needles), Buce, or Swords (need root tabs). Some others that I've not been successful with have been things like Jungle Val, Micro Sword, and Dwarf Sag./Dwarf Hairgrass. 

ETA: Oh! I also like Aponogeten if you can find any.

(http://www.bettafish.com/147-plante...ory-offers-member-discount-free-shipping.html)


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you! I'll take a look at a few of those.

EDIT: I love the Anarcharis! It looks so pretty! And I can just see Owen swishing dramatically through it.  Sadly, they are sold out.  I am hoping that soon it will be restocked. 

I'm thinking of getting Anubias Nana. How large is this plant, do you know?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Not very large. I have two, they are maybe an two inches across at most. I do like them, though!

ETA: Try Bartei (spelling?), Coffeeolia (also spelling?), or, if you like the small size but want different color, Buce are great.

ETA2: Crypts are good, too, but they melt when acclimating then grow back.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Okay. I'm going to seriously consider getting an anubias nana. I think the small size will be fine. Just curious (lol sorry for all the questions) but how tall? I'm hoping to get a broad-leaf plant that he can rest on by the surface.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

What about some sword plant? Some of them have pink and leaves. For example, Echinodorus Red Flame has red leaves. I think it's pretty.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmmmm.... I don't know. I have a list of things I'm planning on buying SOON for Owen, and the only plants on it is Marimo Moss Balls. And I only have $20 after I purchase the items from my list. But I'm still looking.  

Anyone know about how tall the Anubias Nana from APF is?


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

So, looked at a couple swords. I really like them, but I only have gravel and it says to have a nutrient substrate. Thanks for the suggestion, though! I'll keep them in mind when I (someday in the far future) renovate my 55 gallon. I'm thinking of putting live plants in.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

water wisteria Water Wisteria - How to Grow and Care for Water Wisteria in a Home Aquarium - Aquarium Tidings is a good one ,easy to look after and fast growing ,it grows tall up to the surface or you can have it grow as a ground cover!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I know you are looking for recommendations on Amazon but I would use JD Aquatics. He has a post under Beta Fish Marketplace. Let him know specifics of your tank setup, what type of plants and budget you are looking for and he can recommend and put together a package. I highly recommend him as I have used him multiple times for plant orders and invertebrates.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like water wisteria, too. https://www.amazon.com/Water-Wister...6&sr=8-1&keywords=aquatic+arts+water+wisteria The shipping is high because it's 2 day shipping. These people really care for their water live and even used a heat pack on plants in the winter for me. I have gotten snails from them, but I don't mind a few snails. Water wisteria can grow tall and then drape over the surface and make shade for the fish. You can also just float it on the surface for shade without planting it.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking at the Coffeeolia. Veeeeery pretty! I also looked up some things about how to put it in the tank. I think I'll get it. I hope that Owen likes it! How tall is Coffeeolia? I'm worried it might come out of the water and be touching the LED lighting. :/ 

I also would like to get Anarcharis someday. 

Edit: The Aquarium Plants Factory is on Amazon, and their Anarcharis is available there!   Yay! Hopefully I have enough to purchase both plants.  So happy! Lol well, I found the plants I am getting. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

No problem! I was under the impression that anacharis needs high light. Make sure you look up care on that and have enough light. Without enough light, the plant can die and make ammonia and nitrate spikes.


----------



## FroggyChan (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been ordering on Amazon from Aquarium Plants Factory lately too (didn't know about the discount-darn!). I have had no issues with anything I've ordered there (no snails etc). I do quarantine all my plants for a few weeks though just to be safe.

I love the anubias plants, java ferns and amazon swords. I have gravel so I'm really hoping the swords live. I'm using root tabs and so far so good (it's been about a month or two). The anubias nana plants aren't very tall. Maybe a couple inches or so but the leaves are bigger than an anubias petite (which are very tiny).

I tried anacharis and I believe Sadist^ is correct. I think they may be a high light plant. I just have a standard bulb (although it is 6500k). Mine are still alive but they are TINY (like half an inch big) since most of it died off. The parts I do have are green so I'm hoping they will make a comeback but we will see. I even tried floating it on the top of the water but it didn't seem to help so the pieces I do have left, are planted now.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Hm, okay. Well, I'll keep looking into Anarcharis. I may not have enough to purchase the Anarcharis right now (but I can get the Anubias), so I have time to look into more options if need be.


----------



## decentpig (Mar 6, 2017)

If you're starting a planted tank, plantedtank.net is a great place to begin. Loads of helpful members. 
Here is a list of a lot of common plants. All Plants - Plant Profiles
There's also a classifies section where you'll be able to pick up the plants you want. 
The Planted Tank Forum
Anacharis tends to come in bundles with a rubber band holding them together. Make sure to take the rubber band off and trim the bottoms back a quarter of an inch or so. A lot of times the rubber bands will cause the stem to crack and your plants won't be able to grow new roots. Trimming takes care of this and also stimulates root growth. Its also a low light plant so your lighting is probably fine.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, decentpig! I have been on Planted Tank before. I'm probably just going to do a partially planted tank. Not too heavily planted.


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

Duckweed can be a nice additive to the surface of the water, though your betta may try to eat it sometimes.


----------

